# Why is tyler maher the god of smv



## Deusmaximus (Mar 28, 2020)

Im still running my maher catfish experiment. The results are more extreme than I could ever imagine. Its saturday night with a locked down city cause of corona, and 7 girls are begging me to get fucked tonight, and i didnt even wrote them a single message. They are pushing for a date so hard, its incredible. 
I have hundreds of matches, and first messages are coming in every other second. No catfish experiment comes near to this! Im so shocked and depressed what i am missing every day. 
What exactly makes his face so attractive??


----------



## thecaste (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't even find him that appealing tbh, but very good looking and great bones nontheless.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 28, 2020)

thecaste said:


> I don't even find him that appealing tbh, but very good looking and great bones nontheless.


Bro is that Jordan Almighty Barrett morphed the Aesthetic God Chico in your avi?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 28, 2020)

Us PSL aspies drool over people who are no doubt GL, but with low SMV. Pheno is extremely important when it comes to dating. Average white > Chadpreet. Tyler Maher, apart from having great bones, also has that distinguishable Germanic look to him, bumping his SMV massively.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 28, 2020)

Traditional college jock frat parties cleaner pheno + 6ft5 + decent physique + 7 PSL face


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 28, 2020)

Pics or didn’t happen


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 28, 2020)

brutal mog


----------



## Stingray (Mar 28, 2020)

Highly dimorphic, top tier pheno, very high psl face

Chico is comparably more high trust and less masculine. He is attractive but in a less sexual way


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Traditional college jock frat parties cleaner pheno + 6ft5 + decent physique + 7 PSL face


 heigth 6'2" • bust 39 • waist 33 • hips 35 • shoes 11 • hair brown • eyes green


----------



## yang (Mar 28, 2020)

Mogged by average curry


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 28, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> heigth 6'2" • bust 39 • waist 33 • hips 35 • shoes 11 • hair brown • eyes green


He is taller MM agencies list him 6ft2 because thats the ideal height to fit clothes and anything higher is considered a drawback


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 28, 2020)

it's over


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 28, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Pics or didn’t happen


90% of my chats are in my country language. 
Here is some proof:


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 28, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> 90% of my chats are in my country language.
> Here is some proof:
> View attachment 325798
> View attachment 325797
> View attachment 325796


Over tbh


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 28, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> 90% of my chats are in my country language.
> Here is some proof:
> View attachment 325798
> View attachment 325797
> View attachment 325796


It's over, jfl @ how much we're missing out on


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 28, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> 90% of my chats are in my country language.
> Here is some proof:
> View attachment 325798
> View attachment 325797
> View attachment 325796


this is why tyler mogs chico


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 28, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Over tbh


My matches are only from 2 or 3 days of swiping. I can talk to these bitches how i want. No matter how primitive or dirty i talk, they like it.
This was the second message i sent her:


----------



## garfyld (Mar 28, 2020)

But doesn't look high class like O'pry or Gandy


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 28, 2020)

not the biggest fan of that guy tbh but i gotta admit he does look really good in that picture you posted


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 28, 2020)

Homie you post that pic and ask why?


Deusmaximus said:


> 90% of my chats are in my country language.
> Here is some proof:
> View attachment 325798
> View attachment 325797
> View attachment 325796


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 28, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Im still running my maher catfish experiment. The results are more extreme than I could ever imagine. Its saturday night with a locked down city cause of corona, and 7 girls are begging me to get fucked tonight, and i didnt even wrote them a single message. They are pushing for a date so hard, its incredible.
> I have hundreds of matches, and first messages are coming in every other second. No catfish experiment comes near to this! Im so shocked and depressed what i am missing every day.
> What exactly makes his face so attractive??



Just be blonde. 
Just be blue eyed.


----------



## thecaste (Mar 28, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Bro is that Jordan Almighty Barrett morphed the Aesthetic God Chico in your avi?


Yes, it is.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 28, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>


 imagine being the cuckold that'll marry one of these whores one day


----------



## basedcircassian (Mar 28, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>


JFL at the landwhale at the top right. lookism theory destroyed...


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 28, 2020)

He's literally the ideal. Tall skull because of non small neurocranium, tall chin, ramus and overall lower third and still a compact midface and good fwhr. 

That's what you want, not a babyfaced short skull with a compact midface and fwhr


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>


“NEET” JFL😂


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 28, 2020)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> “NEET” JFL😂


Just work on ur career bro


basedcircassian said:


> JFL at the landwhale at the top right. lookism theory destroyed...


JFL she accepted date request the moment she sees him irl (if it was real) he'll fuck her .


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 28, 2020)

he is the ideal slayer for some reason. I think its his white chad look with a big lower third. Looks NT and chad, basically girls feel safe around him but hes still attractive and masculine

he looks boring imo, i prefer the prettyboy look but guys like him are turbo slayers. He amogs Steven kelly and other prettyboys.

BUT he has aged badly the last 2 years, he looks like he has aged 10 years and his midface has started melting up with nasolabial folds. Sad.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> he looks boring imo,



That's true. What looks good to us isn't always what looks good to women. Imo prime Chico is the best looking male but he really won't have a super high SMV after highschool, whereas this guy is eternal.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 28, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> That's true. What looks good to us isn't always what looks good to women. Imo prime Chico is the best looking male but he really won't have a super high SMV after highschool, whereas this guy is eternal.


 prettyboys like my avi or this guy looks more striking but maher would outslay them because masc chad lol


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> prettyboys like my avi or this guy looks more striking but maher would outslay them because masc chad lol
> View attachment 325935


Exactly. That was probably the most brutal pill for me to swallow. Tbh i'm still digesting it.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 28, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Exactly. That was probably the most brutal pill for me to swallow. Tbh i'm still digesting it.


Who do you think gets the most looks and ioi from 18 y o white girls: masc chad like tyler maher or the guy in my avi


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Who do you think gets the most looks and ioi from 18 y o white girls: masc chad like tyler maher or the guy in my avi



I think at that age it's probably still close to equal. That's the age most foids graduate highschool and are still into prettyboys. But not long after they start college, those guys start to become invisible to the vast majority of foids and only appeal to a niche.


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 28, 2020)

lol at telling a girl who wants to be submissive that you like being submissive too


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 28, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> lol at telling a girl who wants to be submissive that you like being submissive too


Who did that?


----------



## Zyros (Mar 28, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> locked down city cause of corona, and 7 girls are begging me to get fucked tonight.
> 
> They are pushing for a date so hard, its incredible.



Each time I find it harder and harder to not become a misogynist.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 28, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 29, 2020)

high collagen

top 1% of 1% bones

incredibly high t and dom

muscular

german prince warrior pheno

u can smell his high t pheremones through the screen

6'6

tan skin

curly hair


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 29, 2020)

he has a narrow skull but frauds in pics plus his bideltoid is toddler tier . looks better in pics than irl


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 29, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> he has a narrow skull but frauds in pics plus his bideltoid is toddler tier . looks better in pics than irl


Girls are begging me (him) to get spanked, fucked in the ass, slapped and deepthroated rough.
I can choose between hundreds of matches, and tell them to come to my house and then undress without saying a word.


----------



## Effortless (Mar 29, 2020)

*Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon*
*
Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon

Stop chadfising you stupid fucks

Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon*


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 29, 2020)

Effortless said:


> *Stop chadfising you stupid fucks
> 
> Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon*
> 
> ...


autism


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 29, 2020)

Effortless said:


> *Stop chadfising you stupid fucks
> 
> Every time you use a gigachad to match with these bitches you boost their ego and their standard to the moon*



Look at my female catfish experiment. Tinder is full of really attractive guys. Its over no matter what.

https://looksmax.org/threads/result...girl-on-tinder-this-is-my-competition.117006/


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 29, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Girls are begging me (him) to get spanked, fucked in the ass, slapped and deepthroated rough.
> I can choose between hundreds of matches, and tell them to come to my house and then undress without saying a word.


He has low FWHR and still looks good with a high class phenotype that is why


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 29, 2020)

Its brutal how girls are writing me first:


----------



## bankrolls (Mar 29, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>


Lol holy fuck that Nicole bitch tried to pull the good girl card but it's clear she couldn't resist


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 29, 2020)

bankrolls said:


> Lol holy fuck that Nicole bitch tried pull the good girl card but it's clear she couldn't resist
> View attachment 327266


Just be chad once again jfl imagine if some normie tried this


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 29, 2020)

bankrolls said:


> Lol holy fuck that Nicole bitch tried to pull the good girl card but it's clear she couldn't resist
> View attachment 327266


JFL @ how much we're missing out on as subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Apr 13, 2020)

Xander578 said:


>



Always remember that AWALT will open doors only for 90th>= percentile of men in looks😡😡😡😡


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 13, 2020)

op fuck you you've fucked my mind again.
not beeing chad is such a curse


----------

